# some elapid and viperid picts



## Benjamin (Aug 4, 2010)

so I´m thinking, it´s time for this thread 
show us your pictures, all over outside´s of Australia



_Naja nivea_


----------



## dneti (Aug 4, 2010)

those colours are crazy! that is a cobra isnt it? is there anything u cant buy overseas??? haha


----------



## D3pro (Aug 4, 2010)

dneti said:


> those colours are crazy! that is a cobra isnt it? is there anything u cant buy overseas??? haha


 
Well I think Umpa Lumpas are now illegal... so are unicorns...


----------



## Benjamin (Aug 4, 2010)

of course, that´s a Cape Cobra
I´m living in Germany, so it isn´t a problem, keeping those species

Have fun 
Benjamin


----------



## -Matt- (Aug 4, 2010)

C'mon Benjamin give us some more!

Your gunna have to be the driver if you wanna get an exotic elapid/vipers thread going 

Would love to see heaps more!


----------



## Hiver (Aug 4, 2010)

Best viper pic ive got


----------



## percey39 (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice cobra banjamin


----------



## Benjamin (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## burger (Aug 5, 2010)

top 2 pics just above are amazing! absolutely stunning. 
as is the cape cobra.


----------

